# Go on without me guys..............



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

HOLY $&^%!!!!!!!! Terry aka "stogieman" has bombed the heck out of me!!!
He said he would send me an A. Fuente Anejo to fullfill one of my wishes.
Well he not only sent me three Anejos but also an Opus xXx and a Party Short.
Thank you very much Terry you rock!!!! Give this young chimp some RG!!!
That is a party short and a opus xXx right? Also can anyone give me some 
insight on these Anejos before I kill them?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats a nice bomb there enjoy.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Whew, I think I can still smell the burning debris leftover from that explosion. Super bomb stogieman, grimball wont soon forget that I can assure you.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> can anyone give me some
> insight on these Anejos before I kill them?


Like what...the fact they are one of the best made, best tastin, hard to get smokes in the NC line??? You have a 77,46, and 48 I believe...make sure you have lots of time allocated for these and enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

These smokes will give you a good reason to take a pause in your furniture moving. Remember, all work and no play makes J a tired guy. Also, when that back starts aching, and those feet are about 100 lbs each, remember that I offered to help you move.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Words of wisdom from Ol' Man Ninja, Squire Grimball.
Having been trained in the art of manual handling, I can inform you that the first rule of manual handling is *GET SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT!!!*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a very classy bomb. I've never had the 77, but have had the other two sizes and loved them. Great smokes...great bomb Terry!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Holy smokes! You must be living right Grim! Smoke the Opus before breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Words of wisdom from *Ol' Man Ninja*, Squire Grimball.


Hahaha, that's hilarious. I think we should chip in and change his title to Ol' Man Ninja!!! :r


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Justin, you didn't get bombed, you got NUKED. Enjoy the sticks, you deserve em!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Hahaha, that's hilarious. I think we should chip in and change his title to Ol' Man Ninja!!! :r


160 for the cause sir...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow nice haul grimmeister, WTG Terry..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, looks absolutly yummy grim! Congrats.

Nice hit s-man!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Navydoc said:


> Like what...the fact they are one of the best made, best tastin, hard to get smokes in the NC line??? You have a 77,46, and 48 I believe...make sure you have lots of time allocated for these and enjoy


Very close, Doc!

77, 49, and a 46.

I saw your wish for the Anejo was alive for quite a few posts on the NC Wish thread, so I thought I would give you three reasons to celebrate!

Enjoy.

:w


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Those cigars appear to be defective. Carefully place them in a package and send to me for proper disposal.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

quite the hit.
enjoy those.. and write a review for one
i've been curious as to what they are like for a while now.

congrats!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome cigars. Just awesome.

Enjoy those cigars.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very sweet indeed!


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW that's an awesome hit congrats! :w


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, I am impressed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Hahaha, that's hilarious. I think we should chip in and change his title to Ol' Man Ninja!!! :r


 :r :tg :c

That suggestion has me running the gambit of emotions. Kinda like the sound of it, but then, would not be fair to ninja, kinda like stealing his thunder. He probable thinks I infringe too much as it is. Hard line to walk, letting them grow up and away, and not trying to have your hand in all they do. Especially when they are such good sons as Ninja has been, and you have done as much adventures together as we have.

Besides, If they took the kid out of my name, I might not be able to live up to my signature.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Hey Stogieman, 

its me - your long lost friend! Surely you can spread the same love to your dear old friend that you did that cigar mooch!

Congrats Grim!
-Matt-


----------

